# Copying VHS tapes to DVD's



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi

I am looking to buy a cheap second hand VHS to DVD recorder to copy across the old VHS tapes we have left over after several culls!

Could anyone advise which type of blank DVD's I need to buy so that I am able to do this?

Also do they come in different carrying capacities in terms of how many hours they will take?

Thanks (hopefully :smile2

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I was given Panasonic VHS to DVD machine and it works well, it will use any DVD although the length that you can record does depend on the type of DVD, so it is best to get the machine first before buying DVD's IMO.

It is NOT a fast process as it operates at more or less normal time speed, sadly 2x copying does not exist due to the complexities of doing the transformation.

If the VHS was recorded on Long Play then the machine may drop out, it can cope but does not do well with several such transitions.

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We have a cheap BUSH VCR and DVD combi player/recorder that copies all our old VCRs no problem.
I pick up plenty of blank media DVD+r DVDs at boots for just a couple Euros for 10 or so.
Once again you can pick up the combi units for a tenner at boots.

My main problem is most old VCRs are 180 mins or 3 hour and most DVDs are only 2 hour. Unless recorded at half speed and then they are terrible to watch.

Ray.


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

This topic raised my interest as we have some old VHS tapes we would like to convert.

I had a look on ebay and entered VHS to DVD. A relatively cheap option might be to get a conversion cable kit.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/USB-VHS-To-DVD-Video-Audio-Converter-Adapter-Capture-Full-Scart-Kit-Cable-Leads-/291822363743?hash=item43f1f7e45f:g:S0IAAOSwwo1XdO-g


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Why not try converting vhs to usb then you can either watch from usb or transfer to DVD using your computer. Much more storage space on usb or remote hard drive.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Both good ideas chaps but both involve having some kind of technical savvy/a decent computer/patience/interest etc

None of which I have :grin2:

I just want the simplest solution that doesn't involve my posting off 50 VHS tapes to a 3rd party at an exorbitant fee, to convert :smile2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have the EXACT set up you are looking for, it can be done without the need for a computer of any sort.

You need a VCR player of some sort (dead cheap off local ads etc will do)

You then need a DVD RECORDER (a player is no use it MUST be a recorder as well and they are not that common these days).

Connect the output from the VCR to the INPUT of the DVD (and then ideally the out put of the DVD recorder to the input on a TV) The connections will almost certainly be via Scart leads.

So basically you are connecting your VCR to your TV VIA the DVD recorder, when you can see whats on the tape being displayed on the TV everything is set up. Rewind to the start of the VHS tape, press record on the DVD recorder and then play on the VCR. Job done.

You will need to check which sort of DVD's the recorder uses. There are two types +R and -R and your DVD recorder will almost certainly only record on ONE type (but probably play both!)

As has already been said, you can ONLY record in real time, so if its a 3 hour VHS tape it will take 3 hours to transfer it onto DVD

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Cheers Andy

I have a bid in on a combi unit on Fleabay at the moment but if I don't win it, I'll go down this route. I have a VHS player already so will pick up a cheap DVD recorder off Fleabay and try it as you suggest

Nice one mate - cheers









Graham :smile2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

kHappy to help, it took me a while to work out exactly how I could do it with the kit I already had. Mrs P kept nagging me to "Get rid of all that old stuff, we'll never need it now" UNTIL that is she found some old VHS tapes of the children when we were on holiday in Kenya back in the 80's suddenly I had been a very sensible chap :laugh:

Just a thought but check that the thing you are bidding on is a DVD RECORDER as well as a player as I don't recall ever seeing a recording combo unit (but I could be wrong of course, worth checking.

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yep it is...there are quite a few combo units on Fleabay but the first dozen or so are being sold as faulty for spares etc

I doubt I'll get it as I am the highest bidder and at the top of my big amount with a day to go....and I wont be bidding higher tbh

We have around 50 VHS which Mrs GMJ doesn't want to get rid of: a full set of James Bond and also oodles of Disney ones too...plus some box sets etc. 

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Mrplodd said:


> I have the EXACT set up you are looking for, it can be done without the need for a computer of any sort.
> 
> You need a VCR player of some sort (dead cheap off local ads etc will do)
> 
> ...


Good news!

I didn't win the VHS to DVD combo recorder. I cant believe it went for £143 plus £9.50 postage when there were other ones for sale at £75 on a 'Buy it now' basis!:surprise:

So I'll get a cheap DVD recorder and try your solution Andy

Cheers again

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Well...

I bought a Panasonic DVD recorder off Fleabay and it works a treat. Its a nice piece of kit.

I have a Sony VHS recorder which was top of the range when I bought and still works a treat...

*BUT BUGGER ME...I cannot record a DVD*. I have tried mixing up inputs and outputs with my Scart leads (in all combinations). I have contacted Sony who said to contact Panasonic. They have provided help but to no avail.

So I am selling the VHS player and the DVD recorder and going back to Plan A and buying a combi unit.

If I don't then I will end up destroying both units as I'm at the end of my tether









Graham


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't think you did as was suggested Graham.
Didn't we suggest a combi.?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> I don't think you did as was suggested Graham.
> Didn't we suggest a combi.?
> 
> Ray.


I did what Andy (MrPlodd) suggested which made sense and was a lower cost option.

Now I'll move on and try the combi....which are going for silly money on fleabay!

Anyone got one they want to sell??

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

GMJ said:


> Well...
> 
> I bought a Panasonic DVD recorder off Fleabay and it works a treat. Its a nice piece of kit.
> 
> ...


I may be wrong but AFAIK the signal that comes out of a VHS player is a UHF frequency, a DVD recorder requires a DIGITAL input and to go from one to the other requires a process called "rendering" which is slow c/w real time....

I used to do this on a top of the range school IT system and it would often take 6 hours to render a 1 hour TV programme into a DVD recording..... I know the school then invested ina system to do it if real time or faster but I do not know any details of it.

Hence why I bought a Panasonic VHS/DVD system that will copy from the VHS onto a DVD that can then be used on a computer (proving that it is digital format).

It would be the same as trying to get a VHS recorder to record a broadcast free to air programme now that the UK has gone DigitAL (remember the changeover before 2012?).

So, however you connect the VHS to the DVD it will not be recognised IMO.

Good luck, but the combo system is probably the way forward.....

Dave


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

This may have been suggested earlier in this thread but in the past I've done the conversion from VHS to DVD using my desktop computer. Scart output on the VHS into a scart to phono adapter and then into the computer using the phono in sockets. Then using suitable software (I used Pinnacle Studio mostly) input is converted from analogue to digital and burned onto a DVD - assuming your computer has a DVD recorder.


----------

